# Can't Say Can't !!!!!!!!!



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

When you thought you've been dealt a bad hand in life or you find that you feel you cannot do something, remember this little girl!!!!!!!!!!I will!!!

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByFUzo9KwryWWkRwUEw4bmZNaVk/view?pli=1&sle=true


----------



## woodshopmike (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow! Thank you for sharing. That is a very inspiring story.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea ive got to say it again, wow, this is amazing, it really doesnt surprise me as ive seen a few others do something similar…but this is wild, yep, never say never again….thanks jim


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Jim. This brought tears to my eyes! What an inspiring story of a beautiful girl.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks, Jim. This is probably the most inspirational story I've ever heard. This the kind of news we need in a world that is, well, not doing well. This one definitely gets forwarded to my friends and acquaintances.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great story Jim, thanks.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool story Jim. We need more parents like her adoption parents. Awesome people, who did what needed to be done at the moment when it was necessary and changed a life from nothing into something incredible.


----------



## Cliff (Sep 6, 2013)

Jim, Thank you for posting that Story. It is the sort of inspiration that stays with us. What a Beautiful and Wonderful Young Lady she has grown in to!!!!! What Lovely people her Parents are!!!!!
I feel better for having seen that Story…....Thank you Jim…....Regards, Cliff.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That is one of the most amazing and inspirational videos I have seen in a long time and it absolutely made my day a better day….What a woman…!!!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I watched it 3 more times it makes me feel so good!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It just goes to show you, its not the hand you're dealt, but how you play the hand you were dealt.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx Jim. Gosh what a gal!


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm speechless. That is amazing. 
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

life loves to live

when given a chance

beautiful woman

great parents


----------

